# Frecuencia de un pulsometro



## Ronconsoda (Abr 4, 2006)

Estoy realizando un pequeño proyecto para medir los latidos de corazon de diversoso animales. Ya he conseguido una buena amplificación de la señal que me da un fotodiodo. Este fotodiodo recibe la señal de un led infrarrojo la cual varía al introducir el dedo(para ver mis latido) entre el emisor de infrarrojos y el fotodiodo. Esta señal ahora he de acondicionarla, mediante filtros;mi duda es ¿que frecuencias me interesan?, tal vez la frecuencia a la que bombee el corazón?q banda he de atenuar para que no me  influya la luz ambiental?.Muchas gracias


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Abr 4, 2006)

Vaya a una tienda no creo que haya en las de electrónica, pero si en alguna donde reparan televisiones o estéreos y dígales que si le regalan o le venden los plastiquitos rojos que traen los receptores y con esos puede filtrar la luz, o busque algún receptor que sea inmune a la luz que no desea, las frecuencias puede saberlas viendo una tabla del espectro electromagnético.

Saludos


----------



## Ronconsoda (Abr 4, 2006)

OK lo intentaré con el plastico rojo, pero en cuanto a lo de las frecuencias yo estoy utilizando otro razonamiento;no filtro la frecuencia de la luz si no la frecuencia del pulso; quiero decir, no me fijo en que variaciones tiene la luz infrarroja sino en que variaciones existen con la frecuencia habitual de un latido(60-100 latidos por minuto) en la señal que recibo. No se si será correcto dicho razonamiento.Muchas gracias de todas formas


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Abr 4, 2006)

Lo que usted hace es poner el órgano a sensar, en este caso un dedo, entre un emisor y un receptor IR y ya??? El dedo interrumpe el haz de luz, o le pasa por un lado o como funciona???

Saludos


----------



## Ronconsoda (Abr 4, 2006)

Si;Estoy utilizando un emisor de IR y un fotodiodo. Mi proyecto en realidad no es para medir mis pulsaciones sino las de un embrion de un pollo dentro de un huevo para una granja; La cáscara es atravesada por el haz infrarrojo; la hemoglobina de la sangre tiene la propiedad de "reaccionar" ante la luz infrarroja y produce una variación en ella;es decir digamos que modifica el haz que estamos enviando desde el emisor infrarrojo;yo estoy probando por ahora con mi dedo pulgar. Envio un haz de IR con un led emisor y lo recibo con un fotodiodo;el fotodiodo tiene la característica que dependiendo de la luz que recibe da mas tension o menos; despues hago un proceso de filtraje de esta señal y de amplificación. La amplificación me ha ido muy bien, tan solo consiste en aislarlo de la componente continua con un filtro paso alto,con varios operacionales me es suficiente. Ahora la duda que me surge es a la hora del filtrado pues no se que valores de frecuencia coger para filtrar;tal vez los 2*10exp 14Hz(frecuencia de la luz infrarroja) o tal vez coger la frecuencia de los latidos para que se pueda ver como varia con el movimiento de la sangre(hemoglobina).Es  dificil de explicar, ahora no dispongo de foto alguna pero no tendre problema en enseñarselo. SAludos!


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Abr 4, 2006)

Orale, que interesante, entonces los IR traspasan la piel???? creí que esto era a partir de los RX. En cuánto a lo otro solo una pequeña aclaración, el fotodiodo produce una corriente no tanto una tensión, relativa a la cantidad de luz que recibe.
La verdad no se decirle que frecuencia filtrar , pero si solo tiene esas 2 opciones por que no mejor calar primero con la de los latidos, y en que lo va a visualizar???

Saludos


----------



## Ronconsoda (Abr 4, 2006)

Si para mi tambien fue bastante sorprendente; estuve probando con varias frecuencias;creo q funciona;lo q pasa es q no estoy seguro pues dispongo de un osciloscopio un poco viejo y no se ve la onda con claridad;enciendo un led que está sincronizado con mi corazón;supongo q estará bien,pero tenog muchos problemas con la luz del día..a ver si se nos ocurre algo!!


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Abr 4, 2006)

Bueno eso del problema de la luz ambiental como le dije se puede arreglar con esos plásticos, me interesó su proyecto y ahora estoy investigando acerca de los filtros, haber si  para cuando sepa la respuesta aún le es útil, de cualquier manera si se le puede ayudar en cualquier otra cosa, pues aquí estamos.

Saludos


----------



## Ronconsoda (Abr 5, 2006)

Hola muy buenas;
Con los filtros q hablamos (0,4--7,9 Hz)soy capaz de recibir pulsos de mi corazón;no van totalmente sincronos con mi corazón pero por lo menos ya soy capaz de detectar vida;q después de todo mi proyecto consiste en eso. Probé con otros elementos para ver si lo que me detectaba era presencia de objetos y no pulsos. El resultado fue bueno,si no existe movimiento alguno del objeto la señal de salida no cambia, es decir, estoy detectando vida  o por lo menos movimiento. Estoy bastante contento!!Aun no fui capaz de comprar un plastikito de esos..a ver si tengo suerte por la tarde!Si se te ocurre alguna cosa o tienes alguna pregunta no dudes en publicarla.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Abr 5, 2006)

Que bien por usted compañero, redirigí a otro usuario a su proyecto, decía que ocupaba algún buen proyecto para ganar en su feria y como el suyo me parece bueno, se lo recomendé, así que ahi tiene a un discípulo que puede ayudarle.

Saludos


----------



## Ronconsoda (Abr 5, 2006)

Hola de nuevo;no sabreis como conseguir que un operacional actuando como comparador,nos ponga la salida  a uno sin oscilaciones, el q yo tengo la salida de este operacional se me pone a uno y a cero, cosa que no me conviene pues yo quiero una señal fija para la entrada a un pic;
muchas gracias


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Abr 5, 2006)

No le entendí, quiere que la salida del OAMP siempre este en +5v??? Si es así, ocupa hacer que el voltaje de referencia en la entrada + siempre sea mayor al de la -


Saludos


----------



## Ronconsoda (Abr 6, 2006)

Muchas gracias por la ayuda que me habeis dado,sobretodo a EinSoldiatGott, aun no he llegado al final de mi proyecto(a veces detecto pulsos que no tengo q detectar) estoy consultando en otros foros tb a ver si encuentro más ayuda. Muchas gracias!!!!


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Abr 6, 2006)

No hay de que, en realidad su proyecto me pareció bastante interesante, cualquier otra cosa en la que le pueda ayudar aquí estoy.

Saludos y felicitaciones por su creación.


----------



## electro16 (Feb 3, 2007)

Hola, leí tu mensaje sobre el frecuencimetro cardiaco y estoy interesado en tu circuito electronico, ya que yo tambien estoy haciendo uno para mi proyecto de electronica medica, yo estoy utilizando una fotoresistencia con un led para medir las pulsaciones pero en realidad no se como acondicionar esa señal para calcular el numero de pulsos.


----------



## jose fernando (Mar 18, 2009)

hola amigos de foros la verdad es que soy nuevo en este foro, y q ademas es muy interesante.
pero mi incognita  es la siguiente tengo un circuito para brindarle energia a un equipo de sonido con aplauso y lo que necesito es un emisor de frecuencia q con otro aplauso encienda el equipo de sonido y que ademas con dos aplausos suba el volumen del equipo se puede hacer ?

la agradesco ala persona que me pueda dar información sobre este proyecto...... gracias


----------

